# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  How many of you decided to P90X your 40 this year?

## yannick35

I recently been put on TRT, i have been injured for almost 10 years, getting a lot better thanks to prolotherapy and finally finding a competent chiropractor who studied physio and knows the whole ligament and tendon anatomy.

I am very pleased of my progress since i started training again with weights around October, i went from a terrible bench press last year of 100 pounds and sweating to my near max 220 pounds De***ber of this year.

At 39 years old i decided to change my way of training to avoid getting injured also i live in Canada and my first snow plowing was horrible, i was not even able to lift 2 shovels without being pooped out.

I decided to change my diet, lose the weight i gained since starting TRT, my medical doctor did not give me an AI and i gained a lot of fat and water due to this.

I decided to start P90X and see how everything goes, this morning i did chest and back, i was able to keep up with the warm up and do the whole thing, i was drained but it felt just good.

I kind of feel that P90X is the total body system for anyone wanting to get back in shape and ideal for the 40 year old.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I know several guys in their late 30s or early 40s that have done P90X in the last two years. They were all very pleased with their results. They were all guys that couldn't get into weight lifting because they needed the structure of a plan. They all stuck it out, and all lost fat and gained muscle.

----------


## Vettester

Yannick, it would be real COOL if you did some before and after photos. If you go the distance with the P90X program, you will see some great results, and I'm sure it will be impressive to see the pics, and it will help keep you motivated to keep it going. Good luck!

----------


## yannick35

> Yannick, it would be real COOL if you did some before and after photos. If you go the distance with the P90X program, you will see some great results, and I'm sure it will be impressive to see the pics, and it will help keep you motivated to keep it going. Good luck!


For now since i am still on prolo (not an excuse) i still cannot commit 100% i got pain in the hip due to the y ligament should be fixed real soon since the new guy found that out also upper neck is bothering me a bit, lower back is good to go very happy with this, i do promise that when i am fixed i will do P90X and P90X2 with pics.

My current weight is 244 pounds at 5 feet 10, i have a 42 inch waste, but 19 inches arms, i hate that a lot.

I need to lose close to 50 pounds. Also i am on gear right now. That chest and back killed me LOL, i am also doing cardio with my kinect on your shape 2012 its amazing the calibration is very good.

----------


## yannick35

One thing i can say seeing Sly Stallone video on youtube training for expendables at 62 years old lide a fire up my arse, i was always a Stallone fan, he is for real, i dont care what people say about is steroid usage and GH, i feel that has you grow old they can benefit you if used correctly.

Also the fact that i was pooped out after shoveling some light snow kind of told me cardio is king and i need to push it a lot more in that departement.

The new P90X2 looks a lot like MMA training.

----------


## yannick35

Pushing this back to September 2012 i still got neck pains after doing the chest and back, and pushing myself way to hard GRRRR, i have a few prolo treatments schedule with my new guy and will surely buy some HGH from a source, if my medical doctor refuses to give me the prescription for it.

P90X is no joke hell its intense.

----------


## xtreemsportsat40

Okay I am new, people have told me about P90X, I actually did it a couple of times with a friend, for me it was fine however, I prefer crossfit for the "social" and kettel bells for the home. Does anyone train this way? I am interested in gaining strength and endurance, I know I know they say size matters. I am looking into gear and reading a lot about the old decca-winny but now I am reading throw in some test. Kinda scared to loose the gear below the belt, I kinda like the way it works! I once did a small cycle of test maybe 20 years ago, 10 years ago did decca-winny (about 8 weeks) with no problems "below", but honestly I'm 40 now it raises some concern. I'm not looking for a design, maybe a pointer or two. Be well.

----------


## sirupate

I'm a lot older than 40 and have been doing P90X and P90X2 for over a year now. I really like those for me more than I liked just lifting weights in the gym. I get a better total body workout with better core strength. I do, however, find Tony Horton somewhat irritating. Lord is he in great shape though, for his age.

----------


## Mason380

You deff get a full body kind of workout on p90x. I've tried it for about a month it worked good I lost a few pounds but I'd rather go to the gym. You get better pumps at the gym and its more sociable. If your looking to lose weight out of your home this or insanity would be the way to go.

----------


## Tigershark

I am starting P90X2 on Monday wit a bunch of friends at work and I am 40. Looking forward to it.

----------


## freshmaker

If you commit to the 6 days a week on p90x and crush the workouts, you will get into great shape. There is no way around it. you are going to burn calories and build muscle. You will do so many pullups your back will explode out of your shirts.

The best part is that if you are time constrained, you get your workout in and done without any travel time to and from the gym. I roll out of bed and into my gym and am done 60 minutes later. 

I have run two cycles of it. It gets repetitive so I listen to books on tape or pump loud music. 

I'm doing gym work for a few months and will run another cycle of it towards the end of this year.

----------

